# Problem Icon



## Ceicei (Jul 29, 2005)

I've noticed this new icon the past two weeks.  It is a small icon in the lower right hand corner (looks like a small red box with red arcs radiating from one corner).  Moving the cursor over it brings up a sentence saying "Add Live Bookmark for this page's feed".

 I've been told it is a type of a spyware?  My husband then removed it and  I'm able to browse on MartialTalk easily.  After a day without it, the icon keeps coming back.  As soon as I get into the MT forum list, this icon will show and drag down the loading speed.  We've been able to have it off other websites I visit.  If it is not removed, it will eventually creep to other websites.  It looks like the source is from MartialTalk.   I would rather not have it as there is a big, big, big difference in loading speed.

 :idunno:  Explanation?  Should I even worry about this?

 - Ceicei


----------



## dubljay (Jul 29, 2005)

Are you running firefox or IE?

 I get an icon like that in firefox, it is not spyware, it has something to do with having a bookmark of the page updated automatically.

  edit:

  the icon looks something like this


----------



## dubljay (Jul 29, 2005)

Just did some quick research on firefox live bookmarks




> Live Bookmarks is a new technology in Firefox that lets you view RSS news and blog headlines in the bookmarks toolbar or bookmarks menu. With one glance, quickly see the latest headlines from your favorite sites. Go directly to the articles that interest yousaving you time.
> 
> A site is enabled for Live Bookmarks when you see this icon
> 
> ...


 http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/live-bookmarks


----------



## Ceicei (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes, I am running firefox.  Thank you for that information!artyon:

 So basically, that icon is not something I need to worry about then? The main problem now: Why would a website go slower having it on than another website not having it?


   - Ceicei


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 29, 2005)

Dunno about the speed part, but the icon is safe.  I added RSS feeds a few weeks back, and that appeared then.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 29, 2005)

I see it in my Firefox browser.


----------



## dubljay (Jul 30, 2005)

I don't know if you saw this thread on firefox, it got burried a while back. 

  It may help speed up your browser.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21498&highlight=firefox+tip


----------

